# Meat Grinder: Kitchener (Northern Tool) vs Cabelas or LEM



## xfitjay

I've read a bunch of the comments about meat grinders on this forum. The Kitchener #12 1/2hp is on sale for $99. Can someone convince me that I should spend the money to get a LEM or a Cabelas? Other than complaints about the noise the review of the Kitchener seem pretty good. Right now I don't see myself doing huge batches. I probably won't be doing any deer and will mostly be using it to do pork shoulder for sausage - probably in 10-20lb batches.

Thanks.


----------



## diesel

You got my attention.. very interested to see the responses.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Only thing to watch for is the gears. I worked for Cabelas, the processing area was mine. The HD & Pro Series have plastic gears. Nothing wrong with them if you dont force the meat thru the grinder throught.

I opted for the Cabelas 1hp as i grind allot. The LEM has metal gears also.

With smaller batches i think your purchase is a good $99 well spent


----------



## stlwaffles

We use the cabelas 1Hp grinder to make sausage, and it is almost effortless.  We had a cheaper one a while back and it was a workout to process meat.


----------



## fpnmf

nepas said:


> Only thing to watch for is the gears. I worked for Cabelas, the processing area was mine. The HD & Pro Series have plastic gears. Nothing wrong with them if you dont force the meat thru the grinder throught.
> 
> I opted for the Cabelas 1hp as i grind allot. The LEM has metal gears also.
> 
> With smaller batches i think your purchase is a good $99 well spent


I agree with Rick...if you arent gonna use it much it should last.

I make a good bit of sausage..

I started out with the KA route..

Got the Cabelas 1/2 hp commercial grade. 

It grinds meat faster than I can put it in....and does a great job..


----------



## solaryellow

The Kitchener grinder is a great jumping off point. I have had mine for 3 years now and have run close to 5 tons of meat through it without any problems. Mine is branded Northern Tool, but it is the exact same unit.


----------



## xfitjay

The spec sheet for the Kitchener says that all the internal parts are metal http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267. For $99 it's probably not particularly high quality metal. Regardless, it definitely sounds better to have metal gears.


----------



## roller

solaryellow said:


> The Kitchener grinder is a great jumping off point. I have had mine for 3 years now and have run close to 5 tons of meat through it without any problems. Mine is branded Northern Tool, but it is the exact same unit.


I have the same one and got it on sale from NT.. It works for me !!!


----------



## daveomak

If you are limited to funds for your processing needs, if you get the Kitchener, you can get a vertical stuffer with what's left over... That should get you through the first 5-10 years of grinding and stuffing....


----------



## scarbelly

You might want to check this one out 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128779/grinders


----------



## dward51

They usually send out mailers with coupons for $20 off $100 or more for Northern also. Just buy a $2 pack of washers to get over $100.  I think I got my coupon book last week and seem to get another as fast as the old one expires.  If you have one of those you can bring it down to $80.  If you have a neighbor who also got the coupon book and does not need it, use one for the grinder and the other for the vertical stuffer and get them both for $160 total for a starter setup (might have to make two trips through the line though).


----------



## catzcradle

I agree with the others, if you don't do much grinding, then it's fine.  I don't grind often, but grind a lot when I do.  I bought either the 3/4 or 1hp cabela's commercial when I saw it on the forums on sale.  It is far more than I need, but I've learned through the years the meaning of "training appliance" and I find I'm usually much happier if I just buy something built to last the first time.  It does grind so fast that I keep looking for more meat to put in it, but with it's stuffer attachment and speed, I've powered through everything from snack sticks to old-fashioned bologna.

I'll give you one warning though, it is very heavy, and very large.  So a smaller lighter duty grinder may just be the perfect thing for you.


----------



## zzerru

I make sausage in ~10lbs batches 6-10 times a year and my Cabelas pro grinder has held up fine for the past 8 years. I would love one of the 1hp commercial grinders, but then again I don't do a high volume on a weekly basis. Depends on your usage.


----------



## jarhead

solaryellow said:


> The Kitchener grinder is a great jumping off point. I have had mine for 3 years now and have run close to 5 tons of meat through it without any problems. Mine is branded Northern Tool, but it is the exact same unit.


x2 and still going strong.

I bought some SS plates because I got tired of the rust on the carbon steel that comes with em.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/10grinderaccessories.aspx


----------



## mummel

Happy 4th to everyone!  I know this is an old thread, but whats the consensus for a new guy starting out with sausages?  I'm planning to get a LEM 5lb stuffer and probably wont grind more than 5lbs at a time (maybe a little more sometimes), a couple of times a year (5-8 cookouts?).  I may also trying making some salami at some point.

What grinder would you guys recommend?


----------



## daveomak

mummel said:


> Happy 4th to everyone!  I know this is an old thread, but whats the consensus for a new guy starting out with sausages?  I'm planning to get a LEM 5lb stuffer and probably wont grind more than 5lbs at a time (maybe a little more sometimes), a couple of times a year (5-8 cookouts?).  I may also trying making some salami at some point.
> 
> What grinder would you guys recommend?




I would skip the LEM stuffer.... so would others....   

The Grizzly Stuffer has parts available...  I would get extra o-rings....

http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Sausage-Stuffer-Vertical/H6252 ...$85
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319 ...$90

I have this grinder and it works well for me..
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267 .. $100


----------



## dirtsailor2003

DaveOmak said:


> I would skip the LEM stuffer.... so would others....
> 
> The Grizzly Stuffer has parts available...  I would get extra o-rings....
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Sausage-Stuffer-Vertical/H6252 ...$85
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319 ...$90
> 
> I have this grinder and it works well for me..
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267 .. $100



I will never buy another LEM product.


----------



## mummel

DaveOmak said:


> I would skip the LEM stuffer.... so would others....
> 
> The Grizzly Stuffer has parts available... I would get extra o-rings....
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Sausage-Stuffer-Vertical/H6252 ...$85
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319 ...$90
> 
> I have this grinder and it works well for me..
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267 .. $100


Dave I looked at the NT stuffer but I recall it not having the right size tubes to sheep casings (0.8 inches).  Can you confirm you've used sheep casings?


----------



## daveomak

LEM tubes will fit the 5# stuffers...

I haven't used sheep casings...  too expensive for me...   and they blow out fairly easily, from what I have read....


----------



## The_Alpha_Dog2017

I'd personally end up going with an STX (the Turboforce II) or the LEM. Cabelas grinders are nice, but you're buying someone else's grinder with the Guide Gear label slapped on it.

The STX Turboforce II actually has a patented cooling system that has been proven to almost double the life of your meat grinder. That's always a good thing.


----------



## airmec

Cabelas Carnivore grinders are Weston with a few extras, when  was in restaurant work I used grinders from a Kitchen aid to a Hobart floor grinder that would take 10lb hunks and all I can say is get the largest you can afford for what you will do. Myself I got a #22 Weston Pro and have no regrets it seems to be better built then the Lem and customer service was excellent complained about a blemish on the auger which had no effect on how it worked or lasts wasn't even in a food area and received a new auger three day's latter.


----------

